# Kenmore Gas Grill Regulator O-Ring



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

It appears that the plastic o-ring on my grill has cracked and now of course it leaks and I don't get a good seal there.

How do I replace it? I am assuming I can go to the local hardware store and get a replacement ring ( I sort of glued 3/4 of the old one together so I know the approximate size). But How do I put it back on there? 
I don't see any way to get that black thing off of there and the ring is smaller than that copper fitting there.

Does that whole part screw out? I am just afraid of damaging the regulator.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Time for a new regulator. One leak and you go boom.


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

don't people replace o-rings often? The regulator is not leaking. It is a broken o-ring here not a failure in the regulator itself.


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

I found a replacement regulator with two hoses like I need for $21 so its not as bad as I thought. Its really not leaking propane, at least I didn't smell anything, but ever since it broke 1/2 the tanks I have have not worked, nothing comes out. Also the flames on the burners have a lot of yellow instead of blue so I was thinking maybe air was getting in? 

Maybe a new regulator will just take care of all those problems.

I'm still thinking that just getting an o-ring is the cheapest option.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Reg failure most likely if 1/2 tanks aren't working and yellow flames.

Yellow flames sounds like not enough gas velocity to draw air into the burner. The reason it's yellow (luminous flame) is because there is incomplete combustion and has to pull more secondary air.

DON'T repair a regulator if you do not have replacement parts. Do you know if the gas is going to eat away the o-ring eventually? Will your insurance cover a modified regulator failing and blowing/catching your house on fire? I HAVE seen kitchens light on fire because of people who are NOT knowledgeable making repairs to equipment.

$21 vs the dangers. I'd personally just throw the $21 at a new regulator.


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks, i just went ahead and ordered it. Seems worth it if its going to fix a couple problems. I had initially thought it was a simple deal to replace a plastic ring and also thought regulators were pricey. Wrong on both counts.


----------

